# Man's best friend? pfff



## oregonshooter (Jan 17, 2006)

Darn dog stole my Photon Freedom!!!







Actually, I put it on her collar tonight. I walk her on the bikepath a lot at night and there is no path lighting so when bicyclist sneak up on me they do not see that there is a dog and that THE LEASH IS BETWEEN ME AND HER! So far I have been fast enough to retract it (25ft Flexi leash) before a rider gets tangled in it, but adding the Photon helps people see the dog and they slow down because of the "what's that" factor.

Glow in the dark cord would be awesome for the leash so you could see a floating "line" , but they don't make it yet. I read about some powder that glows but doubt it would stay on the cord, would make a mess too.

This is better than nothing though.  We will see how long the Photon holds up.


----------



## carrot (Jan 17, 2006)

Cute dog.


----------



## Pila_Power (Jan 17, 2006)

How about that EL wire? 

I heard there are glow dog collars you can get.


----------



## Pydpiper (Jan 17, 2006)

I just made a lanyard for my daughters Eternalight, the paracord I got from Lighthoung is HIGHLY visable with a UV light ($5 light). I did this so I can spot her on the campsite quickly...
Perhaps you could replace the cord in the retractable leash, the whole project would be less than $10, and nobody would miss that cord again.


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 17, 2006)

Pila_Power said:


> I heard there are glow dog collars you can get.


http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=26&product_id=43&PHPSESSID=a6a6542494804fc0688172e20b57f0dd
Here's the Nite Ize "Nite Dawg". Sounds like something you could consider. Lowes has the full line of Nite Ize products, the only store I know of that does.


----------



## Bogie (Jan 17, 2006)

Tad Gear has Glow in trhe Dark paracord you could swap it into the leash
Glow Cord


----------



## oregonshooter (Jan 17, 2006)

I have 50+ft of the TAD glow cord. I'm afraid it would not be strong enough but I may try it in a cheap spare "flexi-leash" harbor Freight is selling for $2.00 right now. For short night walks that may work. The cord does not stay charged very long.


----------



## Morelite (Jan 17, 2006)

Check these out for walking pets at night: http://shop.store.yahoo.com/dmart2/viglgllewfll.html
or these: http://www.atomicpet.net/


----------



## vic303 (Jan 17, 2006)

Attach a good 2AAA red blinky bike light to a harness on the dog's back. That'll light the dog up well in all directions except front. The Photon on the dogtag will cover that. Make it a blinky and it will be more visible/noticeable. Then take a couple more Photons/knockoffs, and attach them to the leash about 1 foot apart. Blinky mode is best, but static on is ok.


----------



## oregonshooter (Jan 17, 2006)

vic,

The line retracts so nothing can be fixed at given points or it will stop the leash from working properly.

Here's a link for those not familiar. 
http://www.flexiusa.com/how_to_use.htm


----------



## Raccoon (Jan 19, 2006)

Omega Man said:


> http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=26&product_id=43&PHPSESSID=a6a6542494804fc0688172e20b57f0dd
> Here's the Nite Ize "Nite Dawg". Sounds like something you could consider. Lowes has the full line of Nite Ize products, the only store I know of that does.


I like that Nite Dawg collar posted above. Though, the first thing that's gotta go is the CR2032 replaced with 2-AAA batteries. Perhaps overrun the LED with 3-AAA batteries for even more visibility.


----------



## Chris201W (Feb 13, 2006)

How about glow in the dark paint?


----------



## Coop (Feb 13, 2006)

Chris201W said:


> How about glow in the dark paint?



I think there are some laws against using that on a dog...




sorry, couldn't help it..


----------



## Chris201W (Feb 13, 2006)

MayCooper said:


> I think there are some laws against using that on a dog...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I meant for the leash... :nana:


----------

